# Whatman #2 Filter Paper



## gold4mike (Dec 13, 2010)

It's been advised many times on the board that we use Whatman #1 or #2 filter paper. I did a quick search and found this site. They seem to have a low price on genuine Whatman papers.

http://www.labdepotinc.com/Product_Details~id~704~pid~59695.aspx

Please feel free to comment - it will be a couple of days until I order. I want to make sure this is what's recommended and that the price is as good as I think it is.

Thanks!


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks to be spot on. I got mine here.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FOFZT2/ref=oss_product

(110mm aka 11cm)


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 14, 2010)

In my years in the lab, I tried various papers. In my opinion, nothing equals Whatman #2 for filtering solutions of recovered gold (first refining, where there may be solid substances present, including silver chloride). For re-refining, I preferred Whatman #5. Neither was cheap, but they had no equal. 

I used both of them in the 32 cm size. 

Harold


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 14, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> In my years in the lab, I tried various papers. In my opinion, nothing equals Whatman #2 for filtering solutions of recovered gold (first refining, where there may be solid substances present, including silver chloride). For re-refining, I preferred Whatman #5. Neither was cheap, but they had no equal.
> 
> I used both of them in the 32 cm size.
> 
> Harold



I use the same filters in the same order. The last bit of gold I brought to Fournines was nearly .9999 I wanna say .9997? I will double check tonight but the point is these filters work well.

Edit
.9994


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you both. I was considering using #2 then #1. I'll switch to #5 for the second refining. For the limited amount of work I've been able to find time for 100 of each will last me a long time.


----------



## golddie (Jan 2, 2011)

There are many choices here
http://www.amazon.com/Bel-Art-Scienceware-146090000-Density-Polyethylene/dp/B002VA5SU4/ref=sr_1_22?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1293983122&sr=1-22

I wanted buy the filters Harold used 32 cm size
but I am having problems deciding on the size of the buchner funnel

Here 
Inner Diameter: 70mm,
http://www.prolabscientific.com/Buchhner-Funnel-Porcelain-p-18266.html


150ml
http://www.amazon.com/Bel-Art-Scienceware-146090000-Density-Polyethylene/dp/B002VA5SU4/ref=sr_1_22?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1293983122&sr=1-22


Porcelain Buchner Funnel 80mm Filtration Filter New
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Porcelain-Buchner-Funnel-80mm-Filtration-Filter-New-/270682787307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f05f38deb

I dont want to buy something and than the sizes dont match


About the Whatman filters from Amazon
It says that they can only deliver inside of the US than how can I buy it from Canada
I wonder if Amazon has a Canadian division

http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=whatman+filters&x=0&y=0
I dont see it here

http://www.preiser.com/search.aspx?find=whatman+filters
I found this place but I cant exactly understand them
Thanks


----------

